# any climbers willingto teach?



## Acetreeco2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

hello guys i posted in the wrong spot but is there any climbers out there in the western MA area willing to teach me for some casheesh


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 27, 2010)

u mean hashish?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (Nov 27, 2010)

i'll teach for both!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think this guy knows what he is asking.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Nov 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't think this guy knows what he is asking.
> Jeff



Just as long as he's got the cash... or the other thing.

I used to know a guy who knew the secret on how to get guys to show up.

But anyway, I would give a hand if the guy was closer. Good luck bro, don't take any wooden nickle bags.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 27, 2010)

so what's the secret tman?


----------



## Damon (Nov 27, 2010)

Acetree OldDirty will show you how real tree men climb but hes gonna need a 180 ton crane with 200ft of stick...


----------



## Acetreeco2002 (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought I was coming to a mature professional site it's people willing to help but seems like it's a big joke around here.


----------



## CWME (Nov 27, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Get a job with a local pro tree company and you'll get the education you seek.



Would a tree company spend the time training a stranger off the street or make him work up the "ropes" before letting him learn to climb? Or require experience?

Maybe this guy wants to know what he is getting into before committing to the profession. Who knows.

Seemed like a reasonable question and he was willing to compensate for help. His other post got some useless feedback when he asked in the other forum. Good way to welcome a new member.:censored:


----------



## oldirty (Nov 27, 2010)

Damon said:


> Acetree OldDirty will show you how real tree men climb but hes gonna need a 180 ton crane with 200ft of stick...



easy there, slim. i don't need a crane just work with one. there is a difference.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 28, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Maybe someone in his area will step forward and offer to teach him. At this point he's like someone who has taken their car to the shop and is told that it needs a wheel alignment.........and ask.......What is a wheel?
> 
> The dialog begins with an intelligent question.



It more like he went and bought the alignment rack and can't figure out how to get it out of the box but he has 16 cars and one truck to get done.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 28, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> I thought I was coming to a mature professional site it's people willing to help but seems like it's a big joke around here.




Well you sure thought wrong there.
I think the joke is you. How in the world does a novice have a company? What do you mean by "company" anyway? What do you say to people who ask about your experiance. Hell, what do you say to people who ask about their trees? 
Gimme about a pound and I will tell you what to do.


----------



## CWME (Nov 28, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Maybe someone in his area will step forward and offer to teach him. At this point he's like someone who has taken their car to the shop and is told that it needs a wheel alignment.........and ask.......What is a wheel?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## showlandjr (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been looking for work here in western mass for a little while now, but I can't seem to find anyone that needs ground crew so I just started working on my own. It's really not my favorite position but I feel that it is good for me to be getting some experience with basics so that I can do a better job looking for real work. I understand this guys plight but I would say to him since he is willing to lay down doe, go to arborist school, UMASS Amherst as a good program supposedly, Stockbridge School. Look it up. 

I am probably going to go there and try to get certified from them, but I would much rather work for a company then go to school for it. Experience over Knowledge and all.

-Shelby


----------



## Damon (Nov 28, 2010)

Well i will give you the advice that the guy who taught me to climb gave me. He said "Use it up till you wear it out, then you make it do or you do without" and of course it took me several years of being out on my own to completely understand what he meant buy his business philosophy and that is this:

Dont buy anything you dont have too
Use what you have 
Make smart choices in what you buy
Start with modest goals about what you want and you wont be disapointed
And when all else fails learn from your mistakes

He told me when i first started working for him that he would show me everything he knew but that doesnt make you a good climber

what makes a good climber is someone who pays attention and learns from everyone elses mistakes, sometimes its important to not talk but rather to just observe but in this buisness what it all comes down to and i mean 100% of everything we do, is mileage you have to do it to get good at it, its not really something that anyone can teach you to be a god at you sortof have to figure alot of it out for yourself.


ok i know ive derailed this topic enough with informative advice now 

BTW this is not a serious forum at all if thats what your looking for look someplace else


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 28, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> I thought I was coming to a mature professional site it's people willing to help but seems like it's a big joke around here.



you asked a pretty stupid question...............pay for lessons? get a fricken job and earn the education.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Nov 28, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you asked a pretty stupid question...............pay for lessons? get a fricken job and earn the education.



Wanna be a truck driver? Gotta pay to get your CDL. Want to be a doctor or lawyer? Gotta pay for school. Him "starting his own tree business" sounds pretty stupid and premature but I don't see how asking to pay for lessons is stupid in any way. A lot of companies aren't hiring in the area so I can see how paying to be trained might pay off when it comes time to apply with a tree company. I think he came across the wrong way in his other thread but for Christ sake give him a break. No one is talking #### for you not using capitals or punctuation like an adult, are they? Get off your high horse.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 28, 2010)

Crawlin98xj said:


> Get off your high horse.



kiss my ass. I bet he's young, wants an easy way out of earning his stripes, and want to be a climber in 3 easy lessons so he can make top dollar from the start.
I carry a master electricians license I earned the right way, and have done treework all my life as well. 
Lessons? jesus christ thats funny.....


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 28, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> I thought I was coming to a mature professional site it's people willing to help but seems like it's a big joke around here.



I know how u feel but u gotta keep in mind what u are asking for . It really doesn't work like that . IMO. Look at it like this..when I was a young buck I went to a school called Hocking Technical College in Nelsonville Ohio. I took a class there called "Tree Care". It was an ENTIRE semester. All we did was learn about tree service. We tied knots until we could tie in blind folded. We ran chainsaws , from how to start one to how to fell a tree , and of course how to clean one,lol. But what we did the most , or what I remember the most , is we went out in the woods and CLIMBED. We free climbed and also went out to where the timber harvesting guys (n some gals!) were and spured trees (they would be cut down later). We also learned about rigging on those trees . So... after I did all this for what ...like 12 weeks...I went to a tree service to get a job. I toldem I was a climber. They said "ya,sure u are". Anyway..it was a whole different world. It was like this...I knew just enough to not get killed. My saddle was under a bunch of ropes and the saddles of the real climbers there . It stayed there for the most part for the first year. When I did get to climb it was under close supervision. I climbed enough to realize that I knew very little. And that was after 12 weeks of training . For the most part these guys all know this. Even though many of them act like pricks I honestly think they don't what to tell you alittle about somthing and get u killed. They don't want anybody getting hurt. Even you. If you wanna be a "tree man" then go for it. But you need to start with bein a ground man. You wanna impress a climber?? Drag brush all day n ask for more,never complain. Pay attention when u are taught how to tie a work rope onto a climbing line.Thats VERY important , a must know. Have a piece of rope at home and pratice some knots. KNOW THEM. Then show the climber u can tie a taughtline hitch behind your back or blindfolded. Do the same with a bowline and a clove hitch . Thats how to start a career as a tree climber. IMHO. These are mostly pretty cool...just alittle rough around the edges...most tree men are.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Nov 28, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> kiss my ass. I bet he's young, wants an easy way out of earning his stripes, and want to be a climber in 3 easy lessons so he can make top dollar from the start.
> I carry a master electricians license I earned the right way, and have done treework all my life as well.
> Lessons? jesus christ thats funny.....



I agree 100% he sounds like a 15 year old that just got his first saw and thinks you can just up and start a business. He isn't going to make top dollar regardless of having a few lessons or not. I think it would be a fine way for him to get started and learn about rigging and more importantly, safety. Hands on would beat the crap out of watching youtube videos trying to mimic what a climber is doing or something. I understand where you are coming from though, especially with the internet having everyone thinking they are pros because they are part of an online forum. Sorry for getting off on the wrong foot with you. I think we really are on the same page and maybe you are just fed up with people online thinking they can be pros right off the back. Although competition sucks I think the next generation needs to learn as much as they can from the climbers of today.

Alex


----------



## himiler (Nov 28, 2010)

*Game of "Take the young bucks money"*

Ever heard the saying "A fool and his money are soon parted"? Yea, just about everyone has. Got a wrinkle on that one. " An ego and his money are soon parted".
My advice to you is to lurk, search, and invest in education. There's a lot of material out there available and well worth the money. Start with the sponsors here (Baileys, Sherrills, Wesspur, etc.) investing in books and dvd's, and progress to the local opportunities (Community College, clinics, etc.) as they become available. 
If you get a DVD set then watch it at least six times. A book? Read it at least twice if not three times. Taking a class? Settle for nothing less than top grades and do the work necessary to achieve that. Success isn't something that surprises you one day, it's slow in coming and takes planning, hard work, and hard thinking. 
Around here you want to ask somebody to teach you something you first act the part. You're reserved, mature, and respectful. You get to know the players, over time introduce yourself and your background to us, and keep your sausage in your pants. How you come across has a lot to do with the response you get.
Case in point: By the way, where'd you get that money? Insurance settlement or Daddy? Burnin a hole in your pocket is it? 
Steve W.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 29, 2010)

Crawlin98xj said:


> I agree 100% he sounds like a 15 year old that just got his first saw and thinks you can just up and start a business. He isn't going to make top dollar regardless of having a few lessons or not. I think it would be a fine way for him to get started and learn about rigging and more importantly, safety. Hands on would beat the crap out of watching youtube videos trying to mimic what a climber is doing or something. I understand where you are coming from though, especially with the internet having everyone thinking they are pros because they are part of an online forum. Sorry for getting off on the wrong foot with you. I think we really are on the same page and maybe you are just fed up with people online thinking they can be pros right off the back. Although competition sucks I think the next generation needs to learn as much as they can from the climbers of today.
> 
> Alex


thanks, Alex, well said.

I've been on here a long time, have done tree work all over the east side of the country and have met hundreds and hundred of "climbers". half are proficient, half are dangerous, and not many are first class. A lot of good guys on here, and a heck of a lot of people who can type about it.

I've seen a lot of people injured and even killed doing this, the tree business will hurt a man quick.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> thanks, Alex, well said.
> 
> I've been on here a long time, have done tree work all over the east side of the country and have met hundreds and hundred of "climbers". half are proficient, half are dangerous, and not many are first class. A lot of good guys on here, and a heck of a lot of people who can type about it.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people injured and even killed doing this, the tree business will hurt a man quick.



It's sometimes scary for me to watch a good climber, let alone a bad one!


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> I thought I was coming to a mature professional site it's people willing to help but seems like it's a big joke around here.



Acetreeco2000, you seem full of energy. There are a lot of old timers on here and a lot of young timers too. I trained guys for many years and that was after I had worked my butt off in the industry and learned both good and bad habits. 

There are a lot of professional training companies out there, but they do not teach you the little things you need to know to get through each day. I know many of those guys personally, and they are skills trainers. Sure if you pay them they will teach you. 

Like many of the posts on this thread have said, most of us learned on the job. We hauled enough brush to get us across the country, chipped 1000 truck loads of chips, carried a bazillion rounds of wood and went home tired every day. Then the next day did it all over again, in the rain, snow, 100 degree heat, freezing cold.

Slow down, you'll get there man!!


----------



## Acetreeco2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advise and I work a 40 plus hour job and I'll hit up a collage course like some of you advised. This tree business of mine is a part time thing to make money on the side and by the way if cut down trees for years just never climbed them. For the people who like to take crap and be children I hope y'all grow up sometime. Thanks guys


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> Thanks guys for the advise and I work a 40 plus hour job and I'll hit up a collage course like some of you advised. This tree business of mine is a part time thing to make money on the side and by the way if cut down trees for years just never climbed them. For the people who like to take crap and be children I hope y'all grow up sometime. Thanks guys



See, now you did not listen and now sound like an idiot or a soon to be a guy who got hurt. Our critisism is warm hearted and you are too dumb to see. 
Jeff 
BTW, college does not have an 'a'. And you don't have a tree biz- you think you do. 
yeah, I am a ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

I am nicer than LXT-hahahha, but you asked for it.
Jeff


----------



## Damon (Nov 29, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> yeah, I am a ?



well maybe just a little....


ace dont let all the ribbing get to you you'll get used to it


----------



## Acetreeco2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

Alot of you guys learned over the years while working the job I understand and I'll be safe, I will make sure I look twice before I cut up there in the air.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

Acetreeco2002 said:


> Alot of you guys learned over the years while working the job I understand and I'll be safe, I will make sure I look twice before I cut up there in the air.



So, are you saying you will put on your 'man-suit' and let the good times roll?
Jeff


----------



## himiler (Nov 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> See, now you did not listen and now sound like an idiot or a soon to be a guy who got hurt. Our critisism is warm hearted and you are too dumb to see.
> Jeff
> BTW, college does not have an 'a'. And you don't have a tree biz- you think you do.
> yeah, I am a ?



Everybody who pats you on the back isn't especially your friend, and everybody who slaps you across the face isn't especially your enemy. 
Trust me, if these guys didn't care they wouldn't waste the time to post.
Steve W.


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

himiler said:


> Everybody who pats you on the back isn't especially your friend, and everybody who slaps you across the face isn't especially your enemy.
> Trust me, if these guys didn't care they wouldn't waste the time to post.
> Steve W.



Well spoken himiller!!! Okay, well written.....


----------



## TrillPhil (Dec 1, 2010)

Very very true. 

Here is how I can foresee it: You take lessons, you learn your knots, you read some books, you have a little knowledge. Maybe you take down a few trees, eventually you gain some confidence prematurely. Then one day... you're rushing, are no longer so cautious, make a mistake, use a bad habit, then in the blink of an eye... you're ####ing dead.

I'll tell you a little story now, I haven't really shared...

2pm+low blood sugar+no lunch+above 100*ridiculous humidity+careless+bad habit+easy/200t=17 stitches, a hell of a sore arm while it healed and didn't miss a day.





Last ####ing cut, on a "can you do this for me because we're paying by the hour and you're a little ahead?" Definitely wasn't a difficult cut.


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> Very very true.
> 
> Here is how I can foresee it: You take lessons, you learn your knots, you read some books, you have a little knowledge. Maybe you take down a few trees, eventually you gain some confidence prematurely. Then one day... you're rushing, are no longer so cautious, make a mistake, use a bad habit, then in the blink of an eye... you're ####ing dead.
> 
> ...



Ouch Man!!! Glad you are okay. Also glad you are willing to share. TreeACE, take lessons here!!!! Learn from others mistakes. Think twice, cut once.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 1, 2010)

*The Woodsman*

Dear Ace,
Welcome to the Woodsman~ glad to see the response you got was well balanced, honest and full of necessary smartassness~it goes with the territory~ climbing a tree is usually for $ and i will gladly help you out~ i tell you what may work 4 you~ if your business is fresh~which b y the sounds of it~it is~then try to line up some work~ dificult~ or not whatever you can get seems to be the NORM for work, then ring me up here on Arboristsite~ if you pay the way for me to come then yah~ i wil help a little brother anyday~ oh and i need to get back2. I wood be willing to teach for a 25.00 per hour, plus commissions on anything that knocks on my wood. I will show you the basics that will get you rollin them out of the way~ standtall brother, and remember we are in this together, i respect your reaching out to experienced woodsman for direction on the ultimate erection~ you will know what 2do with it once you become a part of it. Safety before all bro~ no matter what safety first~ do not ever proceed with even the slightest shadow of doubt~ keep in touch and good luck to you! P.s.~ its true what the others are saying~ all of it~ start at the ground, establish your roots~ slowly work your way up the ladder~ fear can be masked with a jockstrap bro~ once you have reached the top, strap in and celebrate~ when your confident~ take off the jock~ you really dont need it, lol.:newbie:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Dear Ace,
> Welcome to the Woodsman~ glad to see the response you got was well balanced, honest and full of necessary smartassness~it goes with the territory~ climbing a tree is usually for $ and i will gladly help you out~ i tell you what may work 4 you~ if your business is fresh~which b y the sounds of it~it is~then try to line up some work~ dificult~ or not whatever you can get seems to be the NORM for work, then ring me up here on Arboristsite~ if you pay the way for me to come then yah~ i wil help a little brother anyday~ oh and i need to get back2. I wood be willing to teach for a 25.00 per hour, plus commissions on anything that knocks on my wood. I will show you the basics that will get you rollin them out of the way~ standtall brother, and remember we are in this together, i respect your reaching out to experienced woodsman for direction on the ultimate erection~ you will know what 2do with it once you become a part of it. Safety before all bro~ no matter what safety first~ do not ever proceed with even the slightest shadow of doubt~ keep in touch and good luck to you! P.s.~ its true what the others are saying~ all of it~ start at the ground, establish your roots~ slowly work your way up the ladder~ fear can be masked with a jockstrap bro~ once you have reached the top, strap in and celebrate~ when your confident~ take off the jock~ you really dont need it, lol.:newbie:



good offer, whats with the annoying hyphens?


----------



## Damon (Dec 1, 2010)

thats a nice little cut there! Ace if you do go whole hog and do this buy yourself some steel core lanyards while they wont stop a saw from cutting all the way through they will slow it down so when you have a 4pm careless last cut like all of us have at somepoint you wont get killed the biggest thing you will need to learn is when to say i cant do something, as hard as it is to turn down work learn to say something looks too hard and youll be ok


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 1, 2010)

arborsoldier said:


> Ouch Man!!! Glad you are okay. Also glad you are willing to share. TreeACE, take lessons here!!!! Learn from others mistakes. Think twice, cut once.



wtf. I am TREEACE ..HE IS acetreeco2002 or some somthin like that. Although there is a lesson in it for everyone thats for sure .


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 1, 2010)

Damon said:


> thats a nice little cut there! Ace if you do go whole hog and do this buy yourself some steel core lanyards while they wont stop a saw from cutting all the way through they will slow it down so when you have a 4pm careless last cut like all of us have at somepoint you wont get killed the biggest thing you will need to learn is when to say i cant do something, as hard as it is to turn down work learn to say something looks too hard and youll be ok



Maybe u could just hang up there and bleed to death ? HA HA ..ya thats really not funny . Just keep in mind there are many other ways to die up there than falling . And actually its not the fall that gets u....


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> wtf. I am TREEACE ..HE IS acetreeco2002 or some somthin like that. Although there is a lesson in it for everyone thats for sure .



Sorry TreeAce, no disrespect intended.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 1, 2010)

arborsoldier said:


> Sorry TreeAce, no disrespect intended.



LOL..no problem


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 1, 2010)

*The Woodsman*



treeslayer said:


> good offer, whats with the annoying hyphens?


lol~its just something i do instead of little commas brother~kinda lets me stop that thought and start some other words~annoying? you know what?~is annoying~ but shes another story!
PoulanPro~405Plus(lookin for a muffler)~ back up 4more


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

GLOBOTREE said:


> lol~its just something i do instead of little commas brother~kinda lets me stop that thought and start some other words~annoying? you know what?~is annoying~ but shes another story!
> PoulanPro~405Plus(lookin for a muffler)~ back up 4more



 I got one of them, too.....


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Dec 1, 2010)

*POULANPRO405PLUScutsTHEWOODSMAN*

Saw rox my woodsman!best saw ive ever owned! wanna modify it a bit lookin for grub on that~havin some trub with it yesterday~ client said he would service it for me~I nearly criedPP405PLUS:hmm3grin2orange:ACES


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

Ya know I think it can be taught in five years lol So your going to learn in one or two days then try taking the basics and ultimately killing yourself then the blood is on my shoulders ehhhhhh yeah right:monkey:


----------



## mic687 (Dec 2, 2010)

Acetree I think you are doing the right thing asking for help although it seems your skin is a bit thin for tree work. Don't take it so personally this beating is nothing compared to what's ahead for you in the tree. The first time you spin a hung up top of an aspen out and it kicks back and knocks the heck out of you and you ear is bleeding and your eye is half swollen shut (you discover this after you realize you in fact are not knocked out or dead) and you still have six trees to climb, that is the self taught type of lesson you never forget. Its not what you know you don't know that will get you its what you don't know you don't know. Cheer up man you asked a question from a bunch of tree climbers not customer service reps. :chainsawguy:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 2, 2010)

Lil brother, Be safe man. It could all gone in the blink of an eye...

And for God's sake, you want to bid and perform tree work, while
asking the guys *who's bread and butter you're sneaking off the table* for advice????


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 2, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Lil brother, Be safe man. It could all gone in the blink of an eye...
> 
> And for God's sake, you want to bid and perform tree work, while
> asking the guys *who's bread and butter you're sneaking off the table* for advice????



See? Eloquent.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Lil brother, Be safe man. It could all gone in the blink of an eye...
> 
> And for God's sake, you want to bid and perform tree work, while
> asking the guys *who's bread and butter you're sneaking off the table* for advice????



you guys get the butter I am always stuck wit parkay


----------



## Damon (Dec 2, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> you guys get the butter I am always stuck wit parkay



your lucky to get parkay i just get the drippings left over from the meal after the dogs have licked the plates clean, there aint a whole lot left to lap up


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

mic687 said:


> Acetree I think you are doing the right thing asking for help although it seems your skin is a bit thin for tree work. Don't take it so personally this beating is nothing compared to what's ahead for you in the tree. The first time you spin a hung up top of an aspen out and it kicks back and knocks the heck out of you and you ear is bleeding and your eye is half swollen shut (you discover this after you realize you in fact are not knocked out or dead) and you still have six trees to climb, that is the self taught type of lesson you never forget. Its not what you know you don't know that will get you its what you don't know you don't know. Cheer up man you asked a question from a bunch of tree climbers not customer service reps. :chainsawguy:



Mic687 makes a good point here. Acetree2000, you need to be a sponge and SUCK IT ALL in. This business swallows guys who are thin skinned.:agree2:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 3, 2010)

:notrolls2:

little beetch started a thread and bailed. 

last post 11/29 
yet another 1 who's playing on his mom's computer in the basement.:dunno:


----------



## prentice110 (Dec 3, 2010)

Best advice I ever recieved was 'If you dont feel comfortable, your doing something wrong'. #2 was, when in doubt, rope it out. Sorry about the arm mate, reminds me of a 'saturday' I had a few months back , minus the stitches. only I got both arms. Ask Slayer what saturday means if your intrested.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 3, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :notrolls2:
> 
> little beetch started a thread and bailed.
> 
> ...



Yup, knew he would. Some can't hang for the truth.
Jeff


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :notrolls2:
> 
> little beetch started a thread and bailed.
> 
> ...




Oh acetree2000!!! Come out, Come out from where ever you are!!!!!!!!!!:newbie:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 4, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I got one of them, too.....



Sounds like a lot of us fell victim to her hype~ Ms 200 t is such a slut:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (Dec 4, 2010)

This thread just made my morning!


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 17, 2010)

*repost: 5 easy steps to becoming a climber*

He may have been chased away, but I'll repost this advice from another thread:

1). Get a job with a reputable Tree Service as a brush hauler and groundie.
1a). Become the best groundie they have, work harder than any other.

2). Learn to handle and care for the ropes, do this when others sit down.
2b). Become the best rope man they have, a climber will want you.

3). Watch everything your climber does, talk to him, gain his respect.
3b). 50% of being a great climber is to have a great rope man.

4). get your basic gear to climb, offer to set ropes, retrieve shot bags, anything to use your gear. Climb trees in your off time so you won't look so awkward when you get your shot. When your climber thinks you are ready he will offer you a tree (most likely a simple Pine). Do it fast and safe.
4b). Don't do damage or cause injuries to yourself or crew.

5) repeat steps 1 ~ 4 as needed until you start looking for a good rope man.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 20, 2010)

Purchase the tree climbers companion.

attend all the seminars you can asking every dumb question you can think of


find job with a CA and pick his brain all you can


Stay at it five years before deciding if its worth the plunge


I wish that would have been my approach !


----------



## TrillPhil (Dec 20, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Best advice I ever recieved was 'If you dont feel comfortable, your doing something wrong'. #2 was, when in doubt, rope it out. Sorry about the arm mate, reminds me of a 'saturday' I had a few months back , minus the stitches. only I got both arms. Ask Slayer what saturday means if your intrested.




Once I was given some rhyming advice... 

not so good "cut it small and let it fall"

"Onto their rotten fence and replace it? Get the ####ing rope over here!" was my retort. 

And the arm healed fine, snagged a tendon but it's all healed now.


----------

